# I would just like to say...



## pugsandkids (Jun 25, 2011)

that it's not all me! We have a houseful of critter variety. Everyone assumes its all me. I'm the woman, mother, nurturer, and obvious softie. Can I share with you two of the more recent things my husband has said to me? 

"Hey babe, you know I love you right? So and so (a customer) said if we don't take her sons bearded dragon she'll set him loose in the woods. She'll call me when she's ready to bring it by this weekend."

Uh, ya. That's how many of the critters have ended up here!
Last night we were waiting for a movie to start and I was playing on my phone. No worries, the previews had not started  I showed him a picture of Toms new ivory babies...

"Oh, buy me one. What are they, how big? How can we get one? I can build another tort yard." 

I love him, but its not all me!


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2011)

My wife does the same stuff, but then complains that we have too many animals. Of course she wants another scottie dog, and...etc...

Of course when I try to give something away to a great home, she throws a total fit. But then complains about all the animals again. Haha. 

I feel your pain Sarah!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 25, 2011)

Sounds like my husband and my children. More so the kids, because Jeff never complains about how much money goes into the animals. Jeff of course covers himself good. This last Christmas eve, he came home with this sweet young dog and announces that the rescue is my Christmas gift.


----------



## Floof (Jun 27, 2011)

Been there... Except, still living at home, it's not a spouse that's the issue but my dad. One day he's trying to talk me into this one 8' boa on KSL (ok, partly my fault, introducing him to my boss's almost 7.5' girl), or saying "Go for it!" when someone offers me their unwanted pet (how we got my brother's ferret)... The next he's complaining because we have too many animals and they're expensive (he hates that most my paychecks go to their care instead of savings) and/or enter-other-complaint-here.

Most recently, he's been complaining because the animals prevent us from taking a nice, long road trip to visit family (such a trip would consist of traversing every state west of Colorado and Wyoming... And maybe Colorado itself), or other assorted vacation ideas... So when I tentatively mentioned fish, it was a shock when he said, "Yeah, fish would be cool!" And had no complaints when I got a nice big aquarium set up off KSL, knowing full well my thoughts of a turtle of my own should the guy whose turtles I'm going to be pet-sitting decide he doesn't want it.

People can be so fickle...


----------



## pugsandkids (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha, its nice to know other people have the same problem! It cracks me up that he's just as soft as I am, but because he's a 250lb plumber, no one really believes it


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 11, 2011)




----------

